# Aequidens rivulatus TRUE



## acestro




----------



## MONGO 

cool.. that yours? never seen any of your tanks before


----------



## acestro

yeah, I'm slackin on showin off my fish.

These are extra special....

I'm waiting for a cichlid nut to guess what they are


----------



## thePACK

by the looks of it ..its a Poecilia reticulata...


----------



## ChilDawg

Those aren't Texans, are they?


----------



## acestro

Aside from the guppies.... there are no texas cichlids there.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

A far away 4 second video? Give us a break!









Acara?


----------



## ChilDawg

Saum/Terror?

Didn't figure you'd have a Texas given who you are...


----------



## acestro

Pics

One with flash

one of true colors (not flash but blurry)

These guys are wild caught so they're really tough to catch on film



Serrapygo said:


> Saum/Terror?
> 
> Didn't figure you'd have a Texas given who you are...


Not a Saum.... but Terror.......:nod: True Aequidens rivulatus.









Funny thing is I'm keeping some Escondidos. Kinda weird considering how many of their close relatives live nearby.:laugh:


----------



## moron

nice fish ace!


----------



## acestro

Alright, I stopped being mysterious and changed the title









These fish are awesome, first I've seen of them in about 20 years









more colorful than I thought/remembered!


----------



## JorgeRemigio

Nice!! 5 stars!


----------



## BlackSunshine

So. Is it safe to assume that the white trim around the fins is an indicator of it being a True GT? Ap[parently I've never seen a True. only Gold Saums. Sivers are even a little rare to come by.

BTW Tom if thats your tank I expect to see some clearer pics of the setup. looks very interesting.


----------



## acestro

I'll get better pics. The real difference is in the spots on the sides of the body.

Silver saums and gold saums both have irridescence with a black spot in the middle.

True A. rivulatus have irridescence at the center.

There's a lot of other differences too, but the variety of colors that these have surprised me, the 'red' tones were unexpected.

True rivulatus were gone for 15 to 20 years with a brief availability in 2004 and just last month (both through Rapps). It's cool to have some wild stock, I really hope they spawn.


----------



## Bawb2u

Did you get that directly from Rapps? A friend of mine got some of the 2004 fish and they showed no tail or dorsal striping at all.


----------



## BlackSunshine

acestro said:


> I'll get better pics. The real difference is in the spots on the sides of the body.
> 
> Silver saums and gold saums both have irridescence with a black spot in the middle.
> 
> True A. rivulatus have irridescence at the center.
> 
> There's a lot of other differences too, but the variety of colors that these have surprised me, the 'red' tones were unexpected.
> 
> True rivulatus were gone for 15 to 20 years with a brief availability in 2004 and just last month (both through Rapps). It's cool to have some wild stock, I really hope they spawn.


well sir. If fry you get.. I will be interested in releiving you of the burden of a few. umm.. for scientific research....


----------



## acestro

Bawb2u said:


> Did you get that directly from Rapps? A friend of mine got some of the 2004 fish and they showed no tail or dorsal striping at all.


Yup, I went to the airport to pick them up. They have the correct spotting but I agree, there's a ton of patterns on these. I kind of wonder if they are from different locales? I might email Rapps...

They cant be silver or gold saum... hmmm... but at $45 for each 1.5" fish... they better be true rivulatus









This is the picture you see all the time from Rapps' site of a true rivulatus










I'll agree my fish look somewhat different, but they're still at or under 2", so I'm not about to go lynch Rapps any time soon.:laugh:

any photos of your friend's fish bawb2u?


----------



## lament configuration

i heard true GTs are about a thousand times more aggressive than the inbred gold saums currently available.


----------



## acestro

for contrast, see the silver saum (imagine orange edges for the more common 'gold saum')












lament configuration said:


> i heard true GTs are about a thousand times more aggressive than the inbred gold saums currently available.


I've heard so much my head is spinning on the subject.

I heard that the original name came from these crazy fish. I also heard where someone got a wild gold saum that destroyed a true GT, but who knows. So far these guys are chillin with guppies and the gold saum I had as an ADULT was chillin with tetras for a while (he eventually ate them all).

I wonder if (besides the obvious traits) the face 'paint' is a giveaway. Notice the three clean lines on the face of my fish and the adult true rivulatus in Jeff Rapps' pic.

Then notice how the silver saum (and this gold saum) have many lines and dashes on the face..


----------



## Bawb2u

acestro said:


> any photos of your friend's fish bawb2u?


 No, I've lost touch with him. I used to work with him but I no longer do and he's moved, so ........
I DO trust Jeff with his ID's, it's just the head shape is slightly different and the fact that he claimed in 2004 that none of the "true" GT's had any banding but I suppose it could be a locality thing. My friends did have the same facial markings as the picture on Rapps site, just the 3 streaks and a solidly iridescent lower jaw. They were nice fish, mondo aggro, even at 2.5 inches, they chased grammodes around which, I'm sure you'll agree, is pretty impressive.


----------



## acestro

That's interesting. I'll send Jeff that email now...


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Very cool ace!! A keeper for sure.


----------



## acestro

Thanks Serra!

The female is very dark and very very very very mean right now









They definitely dig grass shrimp :laugh:


----------



## acestro

Met an old timer in the hobby today, he said that some of the GTs 30 to 40 years ago had very long flowing tails (almost guppy-like).

Things like that are hard to research with the internet being non-existant back then, but I think there might be quite a few subspecies of these things.


----------



## acestro

Another source seems to indicate that there's at least 4 things being called 'green terrors'. What a mess. I'm about to dig into some old axelrod texts to check things out.


----------



## BlackSunshine

Aye yie yie. a 4th specimen?

guppys of death. sheesh!!


----------



## acestro

Yeah, one of the old school books had a pic that looked close to these but.... in typical old school Axelrod fashion.... there was some sort of misprint :laugh:

It's almost worth a picture of the page. The description of this species says "no live specimen has ever been seen" and then there's a pic with that name of a fish in an aquarium.









Aequidens is an interesting genus, either way.


----------



## acestro

May be tough to get them out of there, but so far so good!


----------



## ChilDawg

Got any chain mail gloves? Rebar siphons?

hehehe, that's just jealousy talking on my part...it's actually pretty cool.


----------



## acestro

:laugh: I just hope I get lucky and have the first spawn actually survive.

They actually wandered into the open (against her wishes), it was very cool to see them. None of the guppies or other rivulatus had the nerve to mess with the single parent family. For some reason the male isn't involved at all (except for the sperm part).


----------



## acestro

Much better vid of the male. Doesn't show off all of his color, but it's better than my original vid!


----------



## BlackSunshine

Are you freaking serious?! Already!? Damn Tom! Thats awesome!! The hobby will survive!! hahahah
I hope they survive. do you know anything about their parenting skills? aside from the father becomeing a deadbeat. heheh. Is there a good time to remove the fry from the mothers care? Or do you think that she may care for them thru their early steps and get to be on their own?


----------



## acestro

That's the hard question. I'm not sure when to remove them. It's a 100 gal with lots of cover, so it would be a nightmare to remove the adult fish (my usual trick, reduces stress on the fry). So I'd have to move the fry, which I hate to do. But I did just see a female guppy gulp down 3 or 4, so I might be getting desperate soon.









btw, I'm surprised it happened this fast too!


----------



## oscar119

acestro said:


> That's the hard question. I'm not sure when to remove them. It's a 100 gal with lots of cover, so it would be a nightmare to remove the adult fish (my usual trick, reduces stress on the fry). So I'd have to move the fry, which I hate to do. But I did just see a female guppy gulp down 3 or 4, so I might be getting desperate soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, I'm surprised it happened this fast too!


Congrats.. Some F1 true green terrors.


----------



## acestro

Thanks! They're still doing fine, but I'm stressing! I'm trying to decide whether to move the adult fish out or not. If they weren't valuable F0 fish I wouldn't think twice about it. But you never know when you'll have a batch of F1 true GTs!

Brine shrimp brewin' up.







Probably going to move fish out tomorrow.


----------



## acestro

Guppies OWT!


----------



## ChilDawg

OWT?


----------



## acestro

O...W...T.... OWT!!!

I cant tell you what it feels like to see inbred guppies going after F1 true GT fry.









Kind of like watching some inbred chihuahua eating siberian tiger cubs.


----------



## BlackSunshine

lol FLUSH THEM!!

the guppies I mean.


----------



## acestro

They had a timeout with a rather nasty paradise fish.









I used to really get pissy with fish that ate valuable fish..... until I learned that it was always my fault









I cant believe how long it's been since I raised baby brine shrimp, at least a couple years. I hope I'm not f*cking it up.

Funny sidenote: my lack of cleaning the glass has finally payed off. The fry are grazing all over the glass.









Where are you now Kory?


----------



## acestro

Well, I got the baby brine shrimp to hatch, and I did see them eat some!!! I have a dozen or so fry off to the side as 'insurance' against any drama. I feel a lot less stressed (but still stressed!)









The school of fry is getting bold and wanders wherever they want without listening to 'mama'. I dont know if I've seen that from fry that size. Somehow they're not getting eaten. I think it helps that the fish left in there (F0 rivulatus) are so scared of me that they split when I'm there (and mama kicks ass when I'm gone).


----------



## BlackSunshine

get some plant cover just to help from getting picked off. maybe a big ball of java moss. so you don't have to worry about keeping it planted.


----------



## acestro

They dont appear to be decreasing in numbers. There's a bit of cover in there and the guppies are OWT.

I just wonder how much longer the mama is going to tolerate me picking off a couple at a time for the fry tank. I'm going to quit for a while because they are clearly eating and gaining weight in the original tank.


----------



## acestro




----------



## acestro

So far the ones I left in the tank with the adults are still doing fine (the video above is of them). I've been siphoning a couple at a time to get the 10-20 'insurance' babies, but now they're quick and I'll have to wait until they get more 'net-able'.

I can very clearly see now when they make slight 'darts' towards baby brine shrimp. Very exciting, looks like I'll have at least the survivors I put aside. Still nerve wracked but it's worth it.:laugh: (I dont think I'm as nerve wracked as their mother







... or the tankmates she beats on)


----------



## Mettle

This is very cool. And exciting to see and witness in this weird internet world of ours. Thanks for sharing those vids.

How long were they in the tank before they spawned? It seems like you just got them.


----------



## acestro

Hmmm.... it has been a very short time, these things clearly mature at a small size. But the fish room is a good 82 degrees and they were moved from a 40 gal to the 100 gallon with live food. I think I made them extremely happy. Regular feedings and great water quality can get 2" rivulatus to 3" rather quick!

I agree it's weird and cool to see this on the internet. But I figure this might help other folks (and myself next time) with dealing with this tricky fry raising issue.

btw, those rivulatus were so jumpy when I first got them... I didn't want to brag about it. I thought they might die from fish heart attacks (or jump out, or kill each other).:laugh: They're still jumpy, fuckin wild fish.







But that sets the timeline a few weeks back from when I first showed a pic of them...


----------



## acestro

Old baby brine shrimp colony has gone bad (actually stinks).

Good thing I had the new one started two nights ago, it's kickin'!

Now I'm almost getting greedy and I want to get those fry out of the tank. I guess it's a good time to observe and learn how well she can take care of them. I barely see the other rivulatus at all.


----------



## Mettle

Looks like momma is doing a good job of putting everyone in their place!

I wonder how she'll react when all of her babies are gone?

I'm such a geek. This actually excites me.


----------



## acestro

Mettle said:


> Looks like momma is doing a good job of putting everyone in their place!
> 
> I wonder how she'll react when all of her babies are gone?
> 
> I'm such a geek. This actually excites me.


I've seen female cichlids get crazy pissed off at the males when the babies are gone, but in this case the male isn't really involved... so I have no idea. She DEFINITELY is keeping everyone in their place. Uneaten food (for the adults) was on the bottom of the tank when I came home. That's not normal at all, she's just beating their asses and they couldn't get to that side!









I've gotten so far past worrying about 'geek' labels.







Consider how boring most people's lives REALLY are. This is some cool sh*t.

I tried to run a net through but they still slip through the holes







Someone on Cichlid Madness said I'm the first person they know of breeding these (although I'm kind of skeptical about that).


----------



## acestro

new batch of baby brine started this morning. No fry seem to be disappearing yet. Still kinda small to try and net out. Seems to be some interest for them on cichlid-madness. I'm starting to wonder what they're worth! I'll do my best not to be too greedy.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

acestro said:


> new batch of baby brine started this morning. No fry seem to be disappearing yet. Still kinda small to try and net out. Seems to be some interest for them on cichlid-madness. I'm starting to wonder what they're worth! I'll do my best not to be too greedy.:laugh:


Not too greedy?...good, keep that train of thought and send me some!

Congrats ace!!

I'm excited too, my Amazonarus are parenting a new batch of fry as we speak. Trade ya?


----------



## acestro

That might work. I was thinking I'd sell them as groups (4 to 6 little guys). That way other folks can breed them and get them back in circulation. (I think 6 is the ideal number). New batch of brine just started, the fry are almost net-able size







Probably will be trading in my nice male argentae to make space.









I dunno how to do the pricing, I'm a noob at selling fish on the internet. Being F1 rivulatus, I think they're worth a lot but you never know.







:laugh: I just dont want to go through too much trouble (I hate shipping live stuff) without it being worthwhile... I know my lfs is already nuts over these guys.

That said, I'd like to have some pfurians enjoy them.


----------



## BlackSunshine

I have a trio of Galxy rasbora. you know you want some F1 of those babies. they are already showing signs of breeding. Even tho I almost killed them this morning.


----------



## ChilDawg

Damn, Ace...who knew you'd get offers like the ones you're getting? (I did, but that's beside the point...)

Take 'em!

(BTW, BS, what is that in your avatar?)


----------



## BlackSunshine

ChilDawg said:


> (BTW, BS, what is that in your avatar?)


Pretty ain't it?


----------



## ChilDawg

Yeah, it is...now, what is it?


----------



## acestro

Snakehead? Assam snakehead?

I might take the trades, I need to make space. I just sold my male argentae for $100.







/









It was bought from the store before I even had left!


----------



## acestro

and with that magnificent argentae gone, there are now 40 or so young rivulatus in his place









I got a fry net that worked great.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

acestro said:


> That might work. I was thinking I'd sell them as groups (4 to 6 little guys). That way other folks can breed them and get them back in circulation. (I think 6 is the ideal number). New batch of brine just started, the fry are almost net-able size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably will be trading in my nice male argentae to make space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno how to do the pricing, I'm a noob at selling fish on the internet. Being F1 rivulatus, I think they're worth a lot but you never know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: I just dont want to go through too much trouble (I hate shipping live stuff) without it being worthwhile... I know my lfs is already nuts over these guys.
> 
> That said, I'd like to have some pfurians enjoy them.


As someone who sells, keep in mind, they're probably worth more to you...and in your mind, than they are on the market. For example, I couldn't even give away the former Green Umbriferum I had in spite of it being an 'ultra-rare' fish. I ended up giving it to the LFS for $7 credit. 
And, yeah, it's not worth going through the BS of selling and shipping when you're not making any money off it. With my dovii batches, it came down to...do I wanna feed or flush the excess fish that I have and can't sell, or practically give them away?...I gave alot away. 
Now, I expect to go through the same thing with these Amazonarus fry I have. I think these will be even tougher to unload than the dovii juvs. If you want to swap out, let me know!


----------



## ChilDawg

Have ya'll tried Aquabid or EBay for these fishes?


----------



## SERRAPYGO

ChilDawg said:


> Have ya'll tried Aquabid or EBay for these fishes?


Ebay would be useless. There's even less people looking for rare cichlids there than there are here. I've browsed Aquabid ocassionally, that might be a viable option but so far, I haven't pulled the switch on that yet. Not a bad idea.


----------



## acestro

ChilDawg said:


> Have ya'll tried Aquabid or EBay for these fishes?


In all honestly I'm blessed here. Getting $100 for that argentae is something that wouldn't happen in most fish stores. I could unload all these rivulatus there. It's just a matter of letting anyone who's strongly interested here (and at Cichlidmadness) pay or trade if they're interested. If no one agrees on price I'll just get good cash/credit at this remarkable store.

I'll figure out if I have room for trade ideas as I grow these out a little bit...


----------



## BlackSunshine

acestro said:


> Snakehead? Assam snakehead?


Yeah yeah Asian Rainbow BichirPikehead


----------



## acestro

fat sassy babies!


----------



## BlackSunshine

Awwwww how cute.


----------



## Mettle

I would honestly just spread the babies around to interested parties. I wouldn't sell for very much. Just make people pay for all packaging and shipping costs themselves and then maybe a nominal fee of $15 or $20 for a batch of 5 or 6 to cover time spent on it all. You'd make a few bucks, no doubt, and also have the pleasure of helping to repopulate true green terrors.

The danger with selling them off in groups and breeding is that eventually we might have extremely inbred groups of these fish kicking about in a few years.

Are there any dangers of these cross-breeding with the gold saums on the market? That would be sad.


----------



## acestro

Well, interesting topics you have there. I'm thinking higher prices, someone at cichlidmadness suggested $20 for 2 inch growouts, but I'm not set on anything. As I mentioned, I hate shipping live stuff anyhow, but I've done it (shipped a bunch of fish to Rapps).

Inbreeding would not be a problem for a long time. I've been breeding electric blue cichlids for over 10 years, all from the same original male, no deformities. In fact I have over 100 fry right now that I hardly have space for!







Not that inbreeding doesn't eventually come into play, it does, but it's often exaggerated as a potential problem (especially with something like F1 fry). Also, there is someone successfully breeding some F1s from a different stock brought in on 2004. Considering fishes like electric yellows and haitiensis are from only a couple (maybe one?) group of wild fish, I'd not worry about inbreeding just yet. (also, let's not forget that there's the slight possibility of the other male and female adding some wild genes to my situation).

Breeding them with gold saums, however, would be a horrid disaster. As adults they'd be easy to pick out but the hobby could be corrupted by such a mess. I think flowerhorns are fine, but some hybrids make the hobby a mess (red devil/midas for example).

Time to feed the fry again.


----------



## acestro

And now.... as if responding to worries of inbreeding :laugh: ... one of the other wild females has spawned.









unreal, it's like an orgy in there. I think that they think they're convicts.







so friggin awesome, I've never had this kind of success with wild fish before!


----------



## Mettle

No more worrying about inbreeding! HA! That's great!

How's old momma responding to new momma? Any wars between the bitches going on yet?


----------



## acestro

Funny you should ask. About two days before I noticed these new fry I saw the females locking jaws. I'm not sure if I've seen females locking jaws like that before. Clearly they dont like each other!


----------



## acestro

Better pics of the new batch of fry. I roughly counted at least 130 fry. And that female is only a couple inches long. Her colors are actually nicer than in the pic, she's really dark with the middle white marks and the face paint is a deep blue. The flash washed things out, but it was my only shot. (she is actually less skittish but still skittish)


----------



## acestro

btw, you can kind of see on her chin that she's been locking jaws.

another interesting note, there's still fry from the first brood left in there (10 to 20 I think). They dont seem to be protected or watched over but they dont seem to be doing all that badly either.

Now that other male (I started with 2 males and 2 females)... I have no idea where he went, but he's got two angry mommas and a dominant male to deal with. I dont envy him, but I dont want to lose his genes either...


----------



## acestro

(oh yeah, started a new batch of baby brine shrimp last night)

keeping track of that for myself more than anything else. The 36 hour mark is by far the best 'harvest' time. The female escondido has a tube out, so I might as well keep baby brines going for a while...


----------



## BlackSunshine

You're just the avid farmer there aren't ya.


----------



## acestro

yes indeed.

Dead rivulatus adult today.









I'm 95% sure it's that subdominant male. The other 5% goes to the female no longer with fry. I can see the dominant male and the current 'momma'. Bummer, but I cant say I was shocked.


----------



## acestro

Well, I had gotten most of those fry in the second batch out a few days back (that fry net is so much better than a siphon).

Anyhow, it seems to have led to the systematic wiping out of remaining fry. The real bummer (which has always been an issue) is how these wild rivulatus still hide.







But at least I have a better shot with their fry being more tame. I saw a glimpse of the male... he is literally 3 TIMES as big as the two females, he's huge. I guess it pays for him to be a deadbeat dad, what a bad moral to this story!


----------



## BlackSunshine

acestro said:


> Well, I had gotten most of those fry in the second batch out a few days back (that fry net is so much better than a siphon).
> 
> Anyhow, it seems to have led to the systematic wiping out of remaining fry. The real bummer (which has always been an issue) is how these wild rivulatus still hide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at least I have a better shot with their fry being more tame. I saw a glimpse of the male... he is literally 3 TIMES as big as the two females, he's huge. I guess it pays for him to be a deadbeat dad, what a bad moral to this story!


Oh man you pissed pops off.

So how are the ones you removed from the 1st batch a while back doin? Are they starting to get some size to um? Have they picked on the ones from the younger batch or do they all still keep to themselves ?


----------



## acestro

I dont know if I'll ever know (without a Jerry Springer type paternity test) if the subdominant got some sperm in. Just picturing the fish on Jerry Springer is cracking me up right now...

anyhow... Each time I removed fish they went in a separate tank (3 tanks). Growth wise the ones that are left with their mom for a bit longer seem to really grow better. But they're all still alive, eating, and growing. I'm just getting hella sick of growing baby brine shrimp!


----------



## ChilDawg

Is BBS the best possible foo for them or is there some sort of commercially-available fry food you could get to save yourself the hassle?


----------



## BlackSunshine

Yeah have you tried hakari first bites? Very fine stuff. lots of protein.


----------



## acestro

My lfs friend says there's lots of other options, but bbs are full of protein and they seem to pork out on them.

I had no idea hikari had something like that. I've always been big on their dry foods...

For now, these fry are being a little stubborn (spoiled?:laugh: )


----------



## acestro

Crazy interactions, I'm thinking of separating the adults so they can get a break. Check out the female guarding fry going after the other female in the rocks and the big male passing by (still uploading).

First check out this nice male passing by in a different video...


----------



## acestro

The greens and blues dont really show up in these videos. Partly the camera and partly the lighting I think. But they are stunning fish, I cant wait to have a tame one that I can watch for more than a few seconds (after keeping still for 5 minutes :laugh: ).


----------



## acestro

Here's the drama sequence. That poor female that spawned first is hiding in a small hole in the rock!


----------



## sirasoni

damn thats awesome. i definitely wanna get my hands on a batch so let me know when you're ready


----------



## BlackSunshine

OH MAN!! I love the vertical striping on their rear half. Man those are some awesome looking fish.


----------



## acestro

They're nothing like I expected. There's actually a bit of red in them too. Rapps might be interested in some too, so I'm really trying to keep as many alive as possible for pfury/cichlidmadness folks, my lfs, and Rapps. That male is just awesome. Personality-wise the females are cool, but they have more color than the female 'saums' in my opinion. Their blue spots are a nice dark irridescent blue.

Also notice the 'coppery' irridescence of the female's dorsal fin. I think it'd be almost impossible to describe these fish without a picture, they're full of subtle colorations in addition to the nice irridescence aspects of the 'spots'.


----------



## lemmywinks

Definatly an accomplishment









So.. when you mailin them babies out?


----------



## acestro

Glad you found it! I figured one of the biggest pfury cichlids fans should see this thread.









I'll be growing them out for a few more weeks at least I figure. Even with the constant feedings and 80 degree water.









Rapps and my lfs are interested, but I'll put up a fair price and get some direct to you folks.

Fair meaning probably more than what a 'casual' hobbyist would spend, but not 30 or 40 bucks a fish or anything like that... I just really really hate shipping, so it has to be worth it for me. I even have breather bags, so I'm prepared to go (just need small styros).


----------



## acestro

Separating out the adults ended up a good idea, hopefully not too late. The first female's tail was chewed down to the base! Apparently there's only enough room in a 100 gallon, 5 foot long tank for one 3 inch male and one 2 inch female.


----------



## acestro

Merged the two topics so I can keep track of a time line here. Quite a last month I've had as an aquarist!


----------



## BlackSunshine

Quite the accomplishment's indeed! I'm hoping I have similar luck with my breeding plans.


----------



## acestro

You've done well with the human breeding part!









Some of these fry are eating dry food, but most are not.


----------



## acestro

A hint of irridescence in one of the larger fry!









The parents are in a 20H (the male) and a divided 20L (the two females), with melafix added for that one female. I never see these fish







If they hadn't bred, I'd almost consider them a disaster. F1s are so much more 'pets' than wild fish. The fry are already recognizing me as equalling 'food'.


----------



## acestro

Not much change. Most still prefer the brine, so I give it to 'em. What the heck, it's really healthy food and I dont think any of it goes uneaten (as opposed to the dry food that SOME of them eat







).


----------



## acestro

and now they're just starting to look like little cichlids (at about a month old).

starting to build a list of those interested. I hate shipping, but if you want to buy around 6/$100 (plus shipping), let me know. I want to help them spread back into the hobby more than I hate the shipping :laugh: and I want pfury folk to get a shot at these rare cichlids.


----------



## BlackSunshine

Look!! their actual fish now!!


----------



## acestro

:laugh: that's what my g/f said. I also scored about 12 pink fenestratus fry from the lfs. They're teeny but they fit in well with the second batch.

First batch (and part of second batch) is on to dry food... thank GOD!


----------



## ICEE

Sweet green terrors


----------



## taylorhedrich

Nice looking fish Ace. Your tank set-up is impressive as well.


----------



## acestro

Thanks Taylor. The setup was for Africans, which was cool, but rivulatus are cooler.



coutl said:


> Sweet green terrors


sweet and TRUE green terrors


----------



## acestro

Updated pic (although there is a tank of much much smaller fish from the second brood).

I've got a great vid of these youngsters too... waiting on youtube...


----------



## acestro

okay.... give this a minute, it'll be up soon. Then you'll see how these little guys are becoming 'real fish'


----------



## lament configuration

this video is no longer available


----------



## acestro

Video now available...

FISH now available!!!!

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=147574

pricing is 4/$50 or 8/$100...

The fry (just a few days ago, at about 8 weeks I think)


----------



## acestro

I just learned that with breather bags I can do priority mail (2 days). That makes shipping in the $10 range instead of the $55 range.







Come and get 'em!!!!!!!


----------



## sunvest

Serrapygo said:


> A far away 4 second video? Give us a break!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acara?


I have 4 of those n my LFS sold to me as Acara or
locally call blue/green diamond.
My Green terror is know as red pearl cichlid n has red pearl
n green hue on the body.One has red tip n another white tip at the
end of the tail.


----------



## acestro

I think you're describing gold and silver saums.


----------



## lament configuration

im getting some of those TRUE terrors.


----------



## acestro

I cant wait for the ones I'll be keeping to grow out. I never see the wild ones.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

:O i sure wish i had a tank for one of them,







green terros are my favorites

TRUE greenie meannies at that


----------



## NeXuS

nice vid


----------



## acestro

More fry pics requested.

Here they are (has it been 10 weeks?)...


----------



## lament configuration

lookin good man. cant wait for mine.


----------

